# Armed agents invade Maxam Nutraceutics and steal natural health products in shocking



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Armed agents invade Maxam Nutraceutics and steal natural health products in shocking FDA raid Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) Amidst all the destructive activities taking place in our world today that deserve attention, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has decided instead to make it a personal mission to destroy the businesses and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

